# La Su An 1st timer



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm headed to La Su An area on Monday with a canoe. I have never been there before, just been reading every post about it. Can u guys who have been there give me some pointers. I am looking for gills and LMB. Are there other game species out there too, like pike or crappie? I haven't caught a crappie in about 15 years! Anyways I'm looking for help on where to start? Which of the lakes should I begin at and what techniques are effective for the various species? I know u can only fish if parking lot is not full, but is there any camping out that way? Thanks to all who help me out!!!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

A friend & I fished Big Duck Lake there Saturday for a while. Only a few dinks. We then tried fishing the big lake & caught a nice bass, 4 nice gills & a # of dinks. However we fished off the pier. 1st time fishing there in quite a # of years. However my friend had 1 tick on him at BDL & I found 5 back at the camp ground (Sonny west of Wausaun). But we tried 5 ponds & 1 was after our visit there. (I did not have any repellant on which was stupid & I have a habit of spawing on the ground.)


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

The big lake is the best all around for fishing. Plenty of gills and bass. there is cats and perch in there but far and few between. There is camping at Nettle Lake that is around 3 to 4 miles maybe less from there. Then if you are looking for crappies Nettle is a decent crappie lake. Plus just about any other type of fish gills,cat, pike, bass some perch. hope this helps.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i have never heard of anyone catching catfish at la sue ann. There are some in a couple of the smaller lakes that they stocked but they never stocked them in the main lake


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Beg your pardon HatersGonnaHate but I have caught a cat there. It has been a long time ago but I have. We took it in an they weight it and we put it back in the lake. I am going to say it was in the early 90's when I caught it. And I don't think they have stocked any of the lakes there. At least as far as I can remember the state has not stocked them.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

well i would believe it back in the early 90's. The state doesnt want any fish but perch, bluegill, bass, redear, punkinseed, and grass carp in there and takes any fish they shock of any other species out of the main lake. I am sure there are a few oddballs in there but not enough to target them. Also beg your pardon mlayers but they stocked catfish in lake us for sure. Before they opened it up to no permits lake us was strictly a kids lake and catfish were stocked in it.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

well that.s good to know I can take the grandkids there to fish for cats and gills


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i am sure you know the area but its got a good shoreline. Just watch for snakes in the rocks. I think that is the only pond with them in it and i think the limit is 2..


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Are there any decent numbers of pike in any of the lakes? I'm wondering if I should use braid or just stay with my mono. Also, what kind of depths should I plan for so I know which cranks to bring. I would appreciate any structure info I can get regarding the lakes in the area


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fish soft plastics for bass due to weeds.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

here is a rundown of what you are most likely to catch. 

Bass- a ton of 8-12 inch bass but not very often you catch anything bigger

bluegill- main lake is filled with them as well as the other lakes with boat launches. They are in the smaller lakes as well but its tough to find big ones.

redear- same as the bluegill

perch- only in the main lake and they are few and far between. i have fished it for years and only saw a handful pulled out.

catfish- only one of the smaller lakes was stocked with catfish. none of the other lakes have fishable amounts in them


there are no other species of fish stocked or that are in fishable amounts in any of the lakes


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

What kind of depths am I looking at. I always prefer top water, but are there lakes where I can use cranks down to 8' or so?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes you can use cranks in some places. If you are on the bigger lakes with a boat you will do just fine. As they are really weedy right now.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I would expect weeds this time of year, but is it too weedy to go for gills near shore? I will be in a canoe with paddles, so I can access anywhere reasonable. I have never targeted gills outside of a worm/wax and bobber. What techniques/strategies should I use to go after FO gill?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

same techniques worm/wax with a slip bobber


----------



## captaingirl4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just reading info on Lake La Su An. Planning to visit this weekend or the next. Trip is about 3.5 hours. Is it worth the drive?


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Absolutely not!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i am guessing you had a bad experience latino heat?


----------



## gill_hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

A month ago I would have said yes for sure when they were on beds. We went last Sunday and between two of us we caught about 20 in 3 hours, with a few 8-10 inchers. They were spread out quite a bit, so we had to work for them. Caught a few on small spinners and the rest on night crawlers. So I guess it is up to you if you want to drive that far. Personally I don't think I would drive 3.5 hours for 15 gills, but I also have the luxury of being very close to a lot of good panfish lakes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

I spent 10am-noon today on LSA. There were high winds and an inch of rain last night. Major feeding was supposed to be at 10:23am and you gotta believe in something, right? 

I started fly fishing to the east of the ramp with a keeper (7+) on the first cast. Then nothing. 

I went to fishing a bobber over Berkley crappie nibbles 6-8 feet down. (My 3d season using them exclusively for 'gills.) I got a keeper on the first cast. Then no more keepers for an hour, although I caught several fish and missed several more.

So, with two keepers in the box, I went back to fly fishing along the east shoreline. Pay dirt! 

For some reason known only to 'gills, they were back on their beds and defending them with their lives. 

I'll do it again tomorrow. Only five more chances left this year. 

Scuttlebutt around the neighborhood is that they may extend fishing on LSA for an extra month next season, but still no ice fishing in the foreseeable future.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah there are several lakes that i normally fish that bluegill are still spawning. I think it has something to do with the cooler spring and beginning of summer we had. Water temps arnt super high.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Tried the east shoreline today for around an hour. Did not catch any decent fish on that side. Moved to deeper water using slip bobbers. Took a little over an hour to get my 15 gills. Four of them were FOs. Still had plenty of time to fish so I switched over for perch. Tried that for an hour and a half. Caught two perch. One was 12" and the other was 13 1/4" long. They are very cool fish outta there because they look so old. So 5 FOs in one afternoon. I will take that any day.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> i am guessing you had a bad experience latino heat?


LOL! U could say that. It wasnt worth the 100 minute drive for me. I thought it would be cool to catch a FO bluegill, but I mainly went for the "incredible numbers of largemouth bass" that i read about...turns out not so much


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

not to mention we were only using a 10' flat bottom aluminum row boat...no outboard, no trolling motor. That may have been the main reason. Not easy to cover alot of water


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

LatinoHeat said:


> not to mention we were only using a 10' flat bottom aluminum row boat...no outboard, no trolling motor. That may have been the main reason. Not easy to cover alot of water


At least you had a boat.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

there are a ton of bass in there but yeah it would be tough not having a trolling motor. In the summer i normally either throw a weightless worm working the breaks of a crankbait in about 8-10 feet of water


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> there are a ton of bass in there but yeah it would be tough not having a trolling motor. In the summer i normally either throw a weightless worm working the breaks of a crankbait in about 8-10 feet of water


I was getting tons of action on my hollow body frog after we came back in, while fishing off the dock to the left. Only problem was I couldn't get any hook sets. Bass were jumping at dragon flies like crazy. If I went a month earlier when the weeds aren't so high I'm sure I could have produced numbers. 
Also, I am clueless as to the breaks and drop offs since I didn't have a fish finder also


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i have never tried topwater bait there before. I am sure they would work but never really used them there. Yeah it was weedy early this year and a lot worse than years past.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fished la su an on saturday. I will say that this lake has got worked this year! Areas that have always produced this time of year were a total wasteland. The state needs to lower the limits next year if they want this fishery to be any good in the future. Seamed like every time out there this year you would run into boats coming off bragging obout taking 45-60 fish. Think about it if there are just two boats per day doing this it would equal the amount of fish taken in the reservation days. There are many more boats doing this as well. I would find it interesting to know what the total fish per year taken when it was reservation only. I would bet this year that number would be 2-3 times that number.


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

I went Saturday and only caught six bass. Largest was 1 3/4 pound. Waste of an hour and a half drive. All were caught on KVD crank bait


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

_Seamed like every time out there this year you would run into boats coming off bragging obout taking 45-60 fish._

Only a five gill limit. Were they poachers or were there 9-12 people on these boats ?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beach5 said:


> _Seamed like every time out there this year you would run into boats coming off bragging obout taking 45-60 fish._
> 
> Only a five gill limit. Were they poachers or were there 9-12 people on these boats ?


You are allowed 5 gills over 8" and 10 gills under 8" for a total of 15 fish per person per day.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

I fly-fished Friday evening and this morning. Friday I worked the W bank and picked up a few 'gills and small bass. Then I went to the N and NE side of the bend and found several keeper 'gills still on their beds! I brought home 5/5 'gills for a fresh 'gill fry. Today it was still windy. I only took 1 'gill and caught a small bass with the fly rod, so I switched to crappie nibbles 15' below a slip bobber and now need to clean 5/5 out in the shop yet tonight.


----------

